# Die Haxe des Bösen sucht (Malorne/Ysera)



## Winterblut (5. März 2017)

Hallo miteinander,

wir, die Haxe des Bösen, suchen neue Mitglieder, die unsere kleine, aber feine Stammgruppe auffrischen. 

*Wer wir sind?*
Eine familiäre, freundliche und hilfsbereite Truppe, die sehr gerne an Erfolgen arbeitet, dabei aber Spaß und vor allem das RL an die erste Stelle stellt. Von jung bis alt sind fast alle Generationen vertreten. Da fast alle von uns berufstätig sind, sind wir hauptsächlich in den Abendstunden und am Wochenende online. Nicht immer sind wir kommunikativ, bieten aber alle Voraussetzungen dafür.

Wir sind keine Überfliegerspieler, stellen Erfahrung und Gear nicht an die erste Stelle, wir sind nicht daueronline, aber wir haben etwas sehr Wichtiges nicht verloren: Spaß und Humor, Neugier und Hartnäckigkeit, wenn etwas nicht klappt.

*Was wir bieten?*
2 Angebote von Gildenabenden die Woche: Freitag und Sonntag jeweils ab 19:30 Uhr. Was wir machen, sprechen wir dann ab, jeder kann seine Wünsche einbringen. Melden sich genug Spieler an und wir müssen nur ein bisschen auffüllen, gehen wir auch sehr gerne mal einen Raid.

Ich lade dafür immer über ein Ereignis ein, man kann sich eintragen, muss es aber nicht. Lediglich um Verbindlichkeit wird gebeten- dafür gibt es ja verschiedenen Optionen wie "Annehmen- Vorläufig- Ablehnen".

Wir haben auch kein Problem damit, neue Chars zu equippen und dieselben Inis auf derselben Stufe aus demselben Grund xmal zu laufen.

Hilfe bei allem, was benötigt wird- ob nun die Berufe untereinander, Wissen, Questhilfe oder Gesellschaft in einer Ini: Wir helfen uns sehr gerne gegenseitig und wenn mal keiner etwas genau weiß, dann wird eben gemeinsam gegoogelt.

Interesse besteht durchaus auch, alte Raids und Erfolge zu machen.

Natürlich auch alle bisher freigespielten Gildenboni. 

Teamspeakserver und eine Seite bei Wowgilden.net sind ebenfalls vorhanden:
http://wowgilden.net/diehaxedesboesen

*Wen wir suchen?*
Dich! Du hast Humor, bist gemütlich, stellst das RL an die erste Stelle und wirst auch nicht murrig, wenn unter der Woche nicht so viel los ist?

Du hast vielleicht noch wenig Erfahrung und fühlst dich bei großen Progressgilden einfach nicht wohl? Bei uns bist du willkommen! Jeder kann lernen und alles hat seine Zeit, wir helfen dir gerne.

Du hast viel Erfahrung, möchtest gerne gemütlich raiden und dir Erfolge noch wirklich erarbeiten, statt sie durch High-End-Gear gelangweilt zu erfarmen? Du möchtest gerne auch mal deine Ruhe und nicht ständig auf Achse sein?

Dir ist dein RL sehr wichtig und du kannst einfach nicht ständig online sein?

Du wünscht dir die gemütliche Atmosphäre eines Wohnzimmers und Spaß ganz ohne Druck?

Bei uns bist du willkommen!

Bei Fragen wendet euch einfach an mich, Winterblut. 

Liebe Grüße,

Winterblut


----------

